# Help - Sage DB



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Following instructions religiously - but the machine seems to be taking an awfully long time filling the boilers - loud noise from vibe pump - can anyone tell me how long this process takes - doesn't sound right


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

It is noisy for longer than usual when you first fill it. 5 mins or so? If it goes on any longer the water is restricted getting from the tank to the boilers. Did you soak the filter and fit it correctly?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hmmm - did soak the filter and fitted properly - sorted itself out enventually - though I admit to having turned it off in the cycle - it sounded like the water wasn't getting through - bit when I checked the reservoir and pushed the release valve water was coming out... Initially the machine would not charge because the hot water knob not turned tight round - one has to really snug it down for the light to go off. Will live with it for a day or so and see how it goes


----------

